# AESop info/ping



## hiv (3 Sep 2004)

Well, January will mark my eligibility for COTP and as I don't find the SIGINT world particularly enthralling I've been seriously considering entering the COTP competition for AESop. Naturally this has led me to suck up as much info as I can but being stationed in Ottawa, I don't really have any hands on sources.

Soooo, any conjecture, rumours, musings, links, information of any kind would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Inch (4 Sep 2004)

IMO, any aircrew job is a good one. You get aircrew allowance on top of your pay, and if you're an MH AESOp, you also get sea duty allowance. Being aircrew is different than every other place in the CF, as an AESOp on a Sea King, you'd be the only NCM on board. So life would probably be a little easier if you're hanging out with Capts all day, since you've got a nice 3 layer sh*t shield and even as a Cpl you're doing the same job a WO or even CWO would be doing. 

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (14 Oct 2004)

I'm on the basic AESOp course right now, so whaever you want to know about that...fire away !!!!


----------



## aesop081 (15 Oct 2004)

Also check out

www.aesoplounge.com

Its a good one if you need more info on the trade


----------

